# Question about Shotgun Plug



## JRBASSER (Mar 5, 2014)

I have a Stoeger M3500 that I bought back in March. When I was running my 3.5 inch turkey loads, the plug only let two shells in the tube and one in the chamber as it should. I now realized that with 2 3/4 inch dove loads it allows three shells in the tube and one in the chamber. Does anyone have any ideas of what I can do to plug the spot for that last shell to only have 3 total?


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

change/replace the plug with one that takes up more space. I have a 3.5" gun and use the same plug for both length shells....just need to find the correct length.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Just cut a pencil to the length needed and put it into your magazine.


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> Just cut a pencil to the length needed and put it into your magazine.


Do not use a pencil. They may break and jam up the gun. Go to a gun store buy a plastic one that u can custom cut for your gun.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I used a piece of wood dowel to length and it worked for fifteen years.


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

cootmap2 said:


> Do not use a pencil. They may break and jam up the gun. Go to a gun store buy a plastic one that u can custom cut for your gun.


I guess that is a possibility but I have had one in a shotgun for about 10 years without an issue. I would use the wood dowel before I buy a plastic one from a gun store. why pay the extra money for something that serves the same purpose.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

cootmap2 said:


> Do not use a pencil. They may break and jam up the gun. Go to a gun store buy a plastic one that u can custom cut for your gun.


My first shotgun was a used 20 gauge Remington 870. So far I have got over 25 years off one pencil. YMMV


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Flathead76 said:


> My first shotgun was a used 20 gauge Remington 870. So far I have got over 25 years off one pencil. YMMV


same gun I have one in. 870 wingmaster


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

don't use a coat hanger, it'll jam up the spring and you will have to disassemble the mag to free it up.... at least thats what i've heard


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

man


ezbite said:


> don't use a coat hanger, it'll jam up the spring and you will have to disassemble the mag to free it up.... at least thats what i've heard


...I hate the avatar......


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Saugeye Tom said:


> man
> 
> ...I hate the avatar......


concentrate your hate on the 1911


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol. Your eye. Man...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Lol. Your eye. Man...


Ha ha I know right yikes!!


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I didn't think you had to use plugs anymore. Just take it out


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Farmhand said:


> I didn't think you had to use plugs anymore. Just take it out


X2, just make sure you only have 3 shells in your gun when called for, deer season, not sure about doves.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Migratory birds, waterfowl AND Doves still require a plug.
...bottom of page 18- rules and regs.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks MR Ducks ..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

All the gun companies used plugs made from wooden dowels until plastics came out in 60s. I never
cared what it was made of as long as it didn't rattle. I found that the rigid plastic supply line for
Faucets made good plug material. Easy to cut with utility knife and cheap/ durable and quiet.
Haven't had to make any for several years since Ohio went to honor system on 3 shot on deer guns.


----------

